
Show HN: Python AST explorer - maligree
https://python-ast-explorer.com
======
teaearlgraycold
Would be nice to have an option to display the AST as a formatted S-expression
IMO.

------
poseid
nice user interface - how do you wrap pyhton's grammar in the browser ?

~~~
maligree
Hey, thanks! There's actually a lot of the stock react-create-app CSS in
there.

As for the parsing, it's done on the back-end, front simply fetches an AST
every time input changes.

~~~
poseid
ok, thanks, i was asking since i was playing with simple ASTs myself here
[http://embeddednodejs.com/compiler/](http://embeddednodejs.com/compiler/)

